# Magic Lantern Alpha 2 is out for the 7D !



## Barrfly (Dec 24, 2012)

Check it out here : http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=158


----------



## candyman (Dec 24, 2012)

Advanced bracketing. That's good news for the 7D


----------



## Barrfly (Dec 24, 2012)

From the ML forum :
We've enabled these features since alpha 1:
* Advanced Bracketing (HDR)
* Intervalometer
* Audio tags
* Bit Rate manipulation
* [EXPERIMENTAL] Modify card flush rate for higher bit rates
* [EXPERIMENTAL] Modify GOP size (down to ALL-I or up to 100 for better (?) details)
* a lot of minor fixes

Key Features:
* Audio meters while recording
* Zebras
* Focus peaking
* Magic Zooom (via half-shutter, or focus ring)
* Cropmarks, Ghost image
* Spotmeter
* False color
* Histogram, Waveform
* Vectorscope
* Movie logging
* Movie auto stop
* Trap focus
* LiveView settings (brightness, contrast...)
* Level indicator
* Image review tweaks (quick zoom)
* and some debug functions

But:
* If anything goes wrong, we don't pay for repairs. Use Magic Lantern at your own risk!

Known issues:
* You have to reload Magic Lantern every time you use it. (this is intentional)
* when using HDMI output, frame drops may happen (to be verified)
* make sure your battery/adaptor is chipped, else canon menu will abort "firmware update" (= loading ML)
* movie restart and video effects menus visible but not working

Installation
1) Update camera firmware to 2.0.3
2) Format your CF card from the camera
3) Extract contents of ML .zip into your card's root folder
4) Run "firmware upgrade" once again
5) Voilà. Magic Lantern. (press DELETE for menu)

Thanks to all who helped us with donations and bug reports. 
We finally received a few IDA licenses and can improve Magic Lantern a lot now!

Main article:
Click here to read this article!

Download:
http://upload.g3gg0.de/pub_files/17248a00956f1e932457094756b2a3ba/magiclantern_7D_203_Alpha2.zip


----------



## daniela (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi!

I could not find a newer version of the ML program for the 7D. As it would be a lot of work to "downgrade" the 7D, I wpould like to know, if there is an easier way to get ML running on an 7D

BR
Dani


----------

